# northerns



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

does anyone jig for northerns? i have herd of it being done, but i have no clue of how to do it. any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

well i dunno if a guy jigs intentionally for northerns but i will admit that they will hit jigs w/ waxworms if hungry enough...my jig is in the middle and my buddy's is on the right side of the picture an i guess somebody else had a run-in with him, i fought him for five minutes and while i was fighting him, the northern managed to bite my buddy's line. my line broke and my buddy caught the northern. about 10lbs.....i hope he gives me my jig back :lol:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

caught a 4 pounder lat week jigging for pickreal ...

scared te **** out of me


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

We fished lake Irvine a few years ago. The house next to us was nailing them jigging while we could only catch them dead sticking or with tip ups. I have caught them many times while jigging for perch or walleye, so yes, they definitely do hit jigs. The biggest thing I've found to trigger a hit with them is to drop the jig in the mud. Don't know why that is but it works. We watched them on a camera one day and if we jigged they'd look really interested but wouldn't hit until we dropped the jig in the mud and then they'd race in after it.

-Mike


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

if your out to get northers the best jig i found for them is the buckshot rattle spoon and the Flyer they both work great.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

HAHA...are you just saying that scott cuz the jig on the left is a flyer and on the right is a buckshot.....or a forage minnow ....cant remember..... :eyeroll:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

no im sayin that because thats what i use. i have them both tyied on right now


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

When I jig for pike I use 3 things. First I match a rod for pike. A few years back Frabil had made a fine rod for this. It was for pike and lakers, though it was a bit long but for big pike is nice and smaller fish really did not have much of a fight. First a 1/4 to 1/8 oz jig, just a regular jig that you would use during the summer for eyes. I then put a good sized minnow on it, I also have put a bit of smelt on it but that did not work as well. The next is jigging smelt under a treble hook with a small weight. Rig it just like you would for a tip-up but move it. Pike do love this. The last is jigging with a fair sized buckshot rattle or forage minnow jiging spoon. Tip these with one or more minnows and jig it normally. If there are pike in the area they will bounce on these easily. Pluse I have nabbed some big guys with big jigging shoons and a full minnow. Oh and dont forget to put a small wire leader on it to prevent the thigns happening like in the pic above. :beer:


----------

